# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  myfavoritecms

## pesarkhobeee

خوب بلاخره وقتش رسید! مدتها بود دو تا آرزو داشتم ، سوییچ کامل به لینوکس و فریم ورک کد اگنایتر! که خدا رو شکر بعد از تموم کردن کارام رو این دو تا وقت گزاشتمو عملیشون کردم.
 من فریم ورک code igniter رو از عید شروع کردم و سعی کردم تمام مستندات خود سایتشو بخونم و بعضی از فیلم های آموزشی شو ببینم و پیاده کنم در بین این کارا به این فکر افتادم چرا نباید با یه تیر چند تا نشون بزنم؟
 هم سعی کنم با دیدن هر اموزش اونو پیاده کنم و هم بعد از مدتی با مجتمع کردن این کدها بستری رو بسازم برای کارهام تا هیچ وقت از صفر شروع نکنم و هم اگر کسی خواست تا یک سایت ساده با استفاده از Ci ببینه این کدها باشنو کمکش کنن.
 بنابراین پروژه حاصل این یکو نیم ماه اوقات فراغت منه و امیدوارم مفید واقع شه:
*برای مشارکت در روند توسعه و دریافت آخرین نسخه لطفا از آدرس زیر استفاده کنید
*

http://github.com/pesarkhobeee/MyFavoriteCMS

برای راه اندازی این وب سایت در مرحله اول با کمک گزینه import برنامه phpmyadmin فایل localhost.sql را باز کرده تا دیتابیس و تمام جداول ساخته شوند.
 در مرحله دوم:
MyFavoriteCMS/system/application/config/database.php
فایل فوق الذکر را باز کرده و بنا به تنظیمات دیتابیستان این فایل را ویرایش کنید
و در مرحله آخر:
MyFavoriteCMS/system/application/config/config.php
را هم باز کرده و متغییر
$config['base_url']
را بنا به آدرس فعلی سایتتان تنظیم کنید.
*توجه:*
برای ورود به قسمت مدیریت از نام کاربری test@test.com و رمزعبور test استفاده کنید.
*برای دیدن دموی انلاین به آدرس زیر مراجعه بفرمایید:*
http://www.pitm.net/cms
 از آنجایی که این سایت منطبق با الگوی mvc طراحی شده ایت پس فایلهای صفحات را میتوانید از مسیرهای زیر مشاهده نمایید:
 MyFavoriteCMS/system/application/controllers
 MyFavoriteCMS/system/application/views
 MyFavoriteCMS/system/application/models
*توضیحات بیشتر:*

 این اولین آزمایش MYFavoriteCMS است!
 ایده اصلی ایجاد این بستری برای  جلوگیری از دوباره کاری در شروع طراحی هر وب سایت است ! هدف این بستر تبدیل شدن به cms هایی مثل وردپرس ، جمولا ، دروپال و … نیست بلکه داستان جدایی دارد.
 از نظر بنده حقیر این cms ها شاهکارهای دنیای اپن سورس در طراحی وب هستند ، ولی به شخصه نمیتوانم همه ی سفارش های طراحی وب سایت هایی را که به من میرسد  با آنها انجام دهم به دلایل مختلف .
 یکی از اصلی ترین دلایلم اینست که هر یک از آنها توابع و API های خاص خود را ایجاد کرده اند و من اگر بخواهم سایتی دقیقا بنا به درخواست مشتری بسازم باید اولا مسلط بر روی پلتفرم آنها باشم که این خود عملی زمان بر است و ثانیا آنها را از فرم استاندارد خود در بیاورم!
 سوالی که برای من پیش آمد این بود که چرا نباید یک فریم ورک استاندارد php را یاد بگیرم و از آن در همه جا استفاده کنم؟
 و این شد که تصمیم گرفتم با یک تیر چند نشان را بزنم : یادگیری فریم ورک code igniter و داشتن بستری بر پایه آن تا برای طراحی سایتها همیشه مواد اولیه و بخش های عمومی در دسترس باشند و فقط موارد خاص مشتری را به آنها اضافه کنم ! از جمله این بخشهای عمومی میتوان :
مدیریت کاربران
بخش مطالب و برگه ها
گالری
….
را نام برد.
 فیریم ورک codeigniter را بخاطر دوره یادگیری کوتاه و بازدهی و سرعت بسیار بالایش انتخاب کردم و تمام تلاش ما هم اینست که بستری که تمام ویژگی های  این قالب زیبا را داشته باشد بعلاوه سایر کتابخانه ها و ابزار  مورد نیاز را فراهم کنیم تا در کمترین زمان ممکن سایتی استاندارد، جامع و سریع با تمام امکانات و بخش های مورد نیاز و انعطاف بالا در تغییرات بسازیم.
 کارهای بسیاری بر روی این بستر باید انجام شود تا قابل استفاده و استاندارد گردد.
 لیست کارهایی که باید انجام شود در فایل TODOlist همراه پروژه وجود دارد و همواره این لیست بروز خواهد شد !
*توجه: باز هم تاکید میکنم که نسخه فعلی تنها برای نمایش ایده مذکور هست و تمام بخش ها و دیتابیس نیاز به بازبینی و طراحی دوباره دارند و تمام تلاش ما برای ایجاد بستری کوچک با کارایی و استاندارد های بالا و سهولت فراوان در تغییرات بخش های مختلف آن است.*

----------

